# Memorex MVBD2510 Blu-Ray player review



## diablo (Sep 18, 2007)

I received my Memorex player today. It came double boxed, and arrived in perfect condition> I have it hooked up to an HP 5880 58" DLP tv via HDMI, and audio via the 5.1 analogues to my AVM20. I have the resolution set to 60fps as my tv doesn't support 24 fps. I set the speaker setup in the Memorex to the maximum allowed for each speaker, as my AVM takes care of those duties. I have a few Blu-Rays on order but I have Shoot em up used as a test disc. This title got good reviews for both picture and sound. Load times are faster than my HD-XA2, The picture quality was just as good, and the sound was very good as well. DVD upsampling though is not in the same league, the XA2 produces a sharper more detailed image, however the Memorex's
upconversion was average. I am very pleased with the player, it does everything I wanted it to do, at a very inexpensive price


----------



## diablo (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a professional review

http://www.soundadviceblog.com/?p=1050


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Good to hear. I got this from the woot sale as well and decided to give it to my sister for Christmas.


----------

